# Weather Report for Flamingo



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Doesn't matter the weather so many options. 

But I like www.wunderground.com when I am planning a trip.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's the exact report that I rely on...
http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/657.html

It covers Cape Sable up past Naples.... for Florida Bay I use a mix of this report and the one for Islamorada.... As a rule of thumb whatever the cold side temps for the Miami area you can count on the interior of the 'Glades (Whitewater, etc.) being three to five degrees colder at night during winter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome, I appreciate the help. Gonna try tomorrow morning to make a run out there.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

yea thanks from me too heading to pine island sat for a week of fishin and get out of this snow


----------

